# Solar Powered Heat Lamp?



## MaggieSims

I just don't get solar, but i'd like to. Ive tried and tried to understand, read and research, but it's going right over me. Basically i would like to power a heat lamp in the goat barn with solar, what would i be looking for? I want something simple to set up and use. Any ideers anyone?


----------



## greybeard

I don't know a lot about it other than the solar lights I have at my pond, but it will be expensive and in-efficient. Your goal is to do the one thing most solar applications are engineered NOT to do--put off energy in the form of heat. Solar lamps, such as the 75-100 watt screw-in bulbs work by creating heat thru  the resistive process, the biggest thief of energy you can find.


----------



## Bruce

Solar panels make DC electricity. That has to be converted to 120V AC if you want to plug in any typical appliance so you need an inverter. A 250W heat lamp uses 250W per hour, your solar panels would have to continuously generate that much AFTER conversion to AC. Since the sun doesn't always shine, especially at night when it is cold and the time you most likely would have the lamp on, you now need a big deep cycle battery bank between the panels and the inverter (assuming the panels are putting out 12V). And you need a battery charging monitoring system.

In short, don't bother. The cost is not worth it. If you have no electricity in the barn, get some sheep, shear them and make blankets for your goats


----------



## Elsie_May_Huston

I have solar lights for my house and we use two car batteries to store power. I was also interested in a solar heat lamp, but have been repeatedly told that the power needed to run one is not practical on a small scale because heat takes so much energy; usually energy storage is the challenge and finding batteries that can store the power for heat is very expensive. However! This technology is at the forefront and it is being improved all the time, so there truly could be something out there; maybe I'm wrong! I'm passing on what I was told when I asked the same question.


----------



## MaggieSims

is there any kid of lamp that would produce similar heat that would require less energy to run?

i can certainly run a cord out there, that's not the issue, I would like to simply use less energy, and have little projects all over that will help free myself from high bills. I'm just trying to do little things here and there.


----------



## Mini Horses

Why do you need a heat lamp in the barn?   You have no location on your listing to tell us where you are but, I have found that most goats  do well with heavy straw bedding.  If the wind & wet is not a problem the goats are generally fine with good bedding, which helps retain the body heat. 

If kidding and extreme weather is the problem, their are options.  Blankets on the kids. 

We may help with more suggestions if you want to elaborate on the need you have.   Most of us have "been there".


----------



## babsbag

Heat lamps will cost you about 15.00 a month to run; of course it depends on how much you pay for power. I am totally anti heat lamps due to risk of fires but there is a Sweeter Heater that you might look at. They aren't cheap, but in the long run they would pay off...and be safer.


----------



## Bruce

Heat costs money, simple as that! The only real way to save money is to heat to a lower temp or heat a smaller space, including ONLY the thing you want to heat. Think heating pad here. 

If it is electric, it is resistance heat. There isn't really any "less electricity" way to get more heat from a given amount of electricity. 

If it is burning, it is fire that heats water or air that is moved around by pumps or fans using electricity. 

If it is geothermal (unless you happen to live over a volcano) it is water at a fairly constant temperature (40F to 50F) and an electric heat pump to squeeze the heat out (think about the warm air coming out of your refrigerator when it is running). And then more electricity to move that heat where you want it.

About the only way you are going to heat cheaply (at run time) with solar is to build a large glass wall in the barn's south facing wall and angled appropriately for your latitude. Behind that wall, in the barn, you need mass that will absorb the direct heat from the sun and release it when the sun isn't shining. The mass can be masonry, water in large barrels, water in LOTS of small bottles. Free to run, works way better in places that are mostly sunny than those that are mostly cloudy.


----------



## Hawaiianhighlandsfarm

I don't know if propane is an option. But we use a Coleman camp heater for our sheep. I don't leave it in there with them, but just long enough to get a good heat core. Their pen is completely closed off, so it doesn't take much.


----------

